# Has anyone appealed a PTSB Customer Appeals decision to the Ombudsman and if so were you successful



## Thomas (22 Feb 2016)

I just got my decision from the PTSB customer appeals panel and while I was successful in parts I was rejected in others.  I am trying to decide if it is worth appealing to the Ombudsman and would be interested in other peoples experience.


----------



## Black_Adder (22 Feb 2016)

The (new) FSO is apparently en route to Damascus and we are all hoping that the moment of truth arrives soon.

However, one of the problems that might not be rectified is how you present your case. The FSO seems  to look at what is put in front of him. You will need to present your case well and leave emotion out of it. 

How consumers can find all the relevant law is beyond me.

What is hoped for is that:

(1) the use of the Unfair Terms in Contracts which coined the phrase "..plain intelligible language..." makes an appearance;
(2) that the 2007 Consumer Protection Act turns up
(3) that the extensive powers that FSO has (and has not used) is switched on..
(4) the Consumer Protection Code turns up

But you know, the Unfair Terms in Contracts is 20 years old. It has not been used to by the very creature who could have used it - the (old) FSO.

But regretfully - as regards Consumer Protection - this is a 3rd world country.


----------



## AAM_User (1 Mar 2016)

It always seemed to me that the appeals board would be ever so slightly (sarcasm) biased, so I decided to go the legal route.


----------



## Sandra (1 Mar 2016)

Posted in error


----------



## Black_Adder (2 Mar 2016)

AAM I can understand the concern people have about the Appeals Board - independent in one sense that it is not PTSB management - but nobody has produced what the Terms of Reference are - I may be wrong. The concern is people have no idea of what sort of damages they could and should claim and what the standard of evidence is. It seems way beyond what a court might do. Hence people feel as the wrong has been admitted - then alla court will be doing is assessing the award. The one go to person seems to be Padraic Kissane.


----------

